# MINI LATHE ID



## lis2323 (May 7, 2017)

Good friends of mine picked this up at a garage sale for $7.50 knowing how I like to collect interesting metal "pieces". 

Just got it today and haven't had time to start cleaning, but a cursory look doesn't reveal any manufacturer or other markings. 

Anyone have any ideas?  















Thanks in advance. 
Terry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (May 7, 2017)

lis2323 said:


> Good friends of mine picked this up at a garage sale for $7.50 knowing how I like to collect interesting metal "pieces".
> 
> Just got it today and haven't had time to start cleaning, but a cursory look doesn't reveal any manufacturer or other markings.
> 
> ...



Hi Terry,

Looks a lot like a kit or maybe even entirely home-build to me. I must say though, the pipe flanges for feet are an interesting touch. Maybe someone else will have a better idea.

In the meantime though, here's a link on how to post pictures if you're using Tap-a-Talk. Otherwise, for lots of folks anway, your images will just show up as "the dreaded Red X's"  

-frank

Ooops, forgot the link!  
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/


----------



## lis2323 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the link, Frank

 I'll post future pics that way.  Never even aware of the dreaded Red X.   Is it exclusive to this forum?    I post on a couple of others and never ran into this. 

Terry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (May 7, 2017)

Yeah, I think so. They tried to find a workaround but no go, so we just try to let people know how they can post so everyone can see the pictures. Just one of those things.

-frank


----------



## Tinkershed (May 30, 2017)

There was an article in the 1917 Popular Mechanics book :  "The Boy Mechanic"  about building a homebrew lathe using pipe flanges and steel pipe for the bed.   It looked like it would work for wood and maybe even rudimentary metal projects where no precision would be needed.   Pretty interesting article and very likely the origin of the homebrew you found.   I would like to see a real picture and if is the same I could scan the article.


----------



## lis2323 (May 31, 2017)

I'll try this again. Hope I do it right. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Here it is atm. Moving parts freed up and almost ready for paint. 






Terry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkershed (May 31, 2017)

That looks like a much more sophisticated machine than the one in the article.   My guess is that the pipe flanges are bolted on in place of what ever legs or stand it originally bolted to.  I would question if you could get much stability with the pipe adapter...   Something different for sure!   I hope you will report how you come out with it.


----------



## lis2323 (May 31, 2017)

The pipe flanges could be bolted to the bench for stability but how well might never be known.   

The unit is missing the tailstock and would need a motor.   I already have working lathes so I'll just get this one looking "pretty" and keep it for a conversation piece. 

Terry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

